
Lab-grown food is about to destroy farming - olalonde
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jan/08/lab-grown-food-destroy-farming-save-planet
======
stubish
I find it interesting that they have flour, but don't seem to be interested in
selling it as flour to consumers. Instead targeting the processed food market,
where it will be hidden because the market buying pancake mix isn't the market
that will look at these ingredients favorably. Or maybe marketing will get in;
after all, Quorn is known as Quorn and not genetically engineered mold. If it
works, it could have a huge impact without anyone noticing other than the
farmers. Having driven across part of Borneo, particularly interested if they
can make a palm oil replacement that can compete economically with palm oil.

------
FreedomToCreate
It will take years for society as a whole to accept lab grown foods, and
during the years it will take time to verify what are the side effects of this
new food source.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Huh. People eat McD's now. Burger King is everywhere. I don't think Americans
at least, are all that picky.

------
unmdplyr
This is just sensational/FUD journalism. A few 100 years ago, we were killing
cows by looking into its eyes. Now we do it more humanely by shoving it in a
machine. Did we lose jobs because of those machines?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yes of course we did.

